# Programar motor de pasos en VHDL



## contyrolex (Nov 30, 2006)

Quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar a programar un motor de pasos en codigo VHDL


----------



## chuko (Nov 30, 2006)

Utiliza una maquina de estados. ¿Que dispositivo utilizas?


----------



## contyrolex (Nov 30, 2006)

para programarlo tengo el programa "Xilin fundation 4" por medio de una targeta FPGA pero como ago para hacer que arranque a cierta velocidad y poder cambiarle esta velocidad por medio de codigo VHDL???


----------

